# Tipper's Swollen Eye ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Some of you may recall that Tipper is an aged duck that I removed from the duck pond park some month ago when I realized that he is both blind and deaf. Tipper has one eyeball that is very, very swollen. If anyone has any thoughts/advice about what may be causing this condition and/or treatment options, they will be appreciated:

http://www.rims.net/Tipper

Tipper does not seem to be in any pain or distress, but we are concerned about this eye possibly rupturing.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Is there any sign of a localized infection?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Is there any sign of a localized infection?
> 
> fp


Nope .. no signs of infection anywhere.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, I don't really know about ducks specifically, I did notice in the
pictures that the feathers around the eye go from being all white to having a dark line moving out from the corner of the eye. I don't know what significance this may or may not have. I know you will remain on top of this
and do the best that you can to intervene for Tipper in the most effective
and reasonable way for Tipper. Poor Tipper, what a frightening situation.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a shame, Terry!!

Is it possible that Tipper could just have the eye removed?

Poor guy!! Sure hope for the best with love, hugs, scritches and healing thoughts!!

Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Infections on the inside of the orb are pretty nasty, just ask Unie. You can try an antibiotic but it may need to be eviscerated. Since the bird's already blind, the normal fears of enucleation aren't a worry. I'd guess that since the intraorbital pressure is pretty high right now, it's likely that an antibiotic isn't going to penetrate the orb, though, so you're probably going to need to get your vet to lance it.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry this old guy is having to deal with this. The only thing I could think of regarding increased eye pressure is glaucoma. Sure hope you are able to diagnose this one and help heal this duck.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may recall that Tipper is an aged duck that I removed from the duck pond park some month ago when I realized that he is both blind and deaf. Tipper has one eyeball that is very, very swollen. If anyone has any thoughts/advice about what may be causing this condition and/or treatment options, they will be appreciated:
> 
> ...


One of my sister's rescue dogs got some kind of glaucoma in one eye - it looked exactly like that. There was a danger of it rupturing, and according to the vet, it's excruciating. The eye had to be removed, no other treatment for it I guess. I wish I could remember the exact name of the condition but it's too early for my brain today I guess. At any rate I think a trip to the vet is in order for you


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glaucoma is very painful, but you don't really notice any abnormality to the eye.
Cataract looks like a white film over the eye ball and it can be removed easily through surgery and the vision can be restored.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a nasty looking eye Terry. Poor duck, I feel so bad for for it. Could be several things. With that much swelling, could be an infection or something like glaucoma, although I've never seen glaucoma create that much swelling. With that much pressure inside the eye, it has to be painful.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the posts everyone. From what you've all said here and from some other posts on other boards/lists, it is looking like the best treatment would be to have that eyeball removed. I will be taking Tipper to Dr. Lee on Tuesday to see if he concurs, and if so, will just leave Tipper there for the surgery and pick him up later. I was already taking in our very elder Dachshund, Schatzie, to have a golf ball sized growth removed from her tail .. hopefully the good Dr. Lee will give me a volume discount on Tipper and Schatzie. 

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, Terry, such a role model for us all in terms of professional care for
your rescues. Bless you for being caretaker for so many.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I know you will update us as soon as you learn anything, Terry.

Wishing all the best and sending healing thoughts, love, hugs and scritches to Tipper and Schatzie!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Reti said:


> Glaucoma is very painful, but you don't really notice any abnormality to the eye.
> Reti


I thought so too until that dog got it. The eye swelled grotesquely.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll post an update tomorrow after we've been to see Dr. Lee. Thanks again, everyone, for your comments and concern for Tipper.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm keeping positive thoughts for both your patients.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure hope that the dynamic duo of duck and Dachshund are feeling better now! We had a growth removed from the tail of one of our dogs - very difficult to keep the bandage on when they wag their tail!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Terri .. I'm sure you have already seen the sad outcome of Schatzie's first tail surgery .. Due to the amount of time it took for Schatzie's surgery on Tuesday, Tipper had to be rescheduled. Then with the disaster on Thursday night/Friday morning with Schatzie, Tipper got bumped again. Hopefully there will be no more major disasters, and Tipper's eye can be taken care of next week.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yep, when you're dealing with the big problems, the smaller one have to wait a bit. Hoping for a positive outcome for both dog and duck!


----------

